# German soldiers 'too fat to fight'



## CharlesBronson (Dec 3, 2008)

*German soldiers deemed 'too fat to fight' *

First they were accused of not wanting to fight. Then they were blamed for failing in their main mission to train the Afghan police. 

Now Germany’s battered military reputation has received a further blow. According to official reports the 3,500 troops in northern Afghanistan drink too much and are too fat to fight.

A German parliamentary report has revealed that in 2007 German forces in Afghanistan consumed about *1.7 million pints of beer and 90,000 bottles of wine*. During the first six months of this year 896,000 pints of beer were shipped to German forces in Afghanistan. British and US bases in the country enforce a strict ban on alcohol. 

The physical condition of the soldiers was already in question after a German armed forces report found that 40 per cent of its soldiers aged 18-29 were overweight, compared to 35 per cent of the civilian population of the same age. 

The report, published in March, concluded that the Bundeswehr lived on beer and sausages while shunning fruit and vegetables. It said that an overdeveloped bureaucracy was also contributing to a “passive lifestyle” on the part of the soldiers. 

Reinhold Robbe, the parliamentary commissioner for the German armed forces, concluded: “Plainly put, the soldiers are too fat, exercise too little and take little care of their diet.” 

“Yes, it is true, the German soldiers in Kunduz are allowed to drink two cans of beer per day,” Lieutenant-Colonel Rainer Zaude, a spokesman for the forces, confirmed. 

Even more damning is the allegation from a senior officer that Germany is failing in its main mission to train the Afghan police. General Hans-Christoph Ammon, the commander of the special commando unit, the KSK, described the efforts as “a miserable failure”. 

The Government is also reported to have banned any reference to Krieg (war), in press statements on Afghanistan. Caveats imposed by the German Government limit the forces to operations in the relatively passive north. 

Twenty-eight German soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan since 2001, including two in a suicide bomb attack in Kunduz province last month. 

German Tornado aircraft are limited to unarmed reconaissance 

German Medevac helicopters have to be back at base by dusk 

German forces limited to the northern areas of the country where there is a lower level of fighting (though the level of fighting there is now beginning to change) 

US forces have been very frustrated by the caution of German rules of engagement - German troops operating alongside US forces have refused to open fire on occasion for fear of causing civilian casualties. 

A trial is currently underway in the German courts following an incident in which German soldiers opened fire on a car that approached a checkpoint believing it contained a suicide bomb - several civilians died in the incident.

German soldiers deemed 'too fat to fight' - Times Online


----------



## timshatz (Dec 3, 2008)

Not good. Guys have too many eyes watching them.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw a sign on a door from the base in Khandahar and it stated "Knock softly or you'll scare the Germans"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2008)

It does not surprise me, but I thinkt he report is a bit over exagerated.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 3, 2008)

> I saw a sign on a door from the base in Khandahar and it stated "Knock softly or you'll scare the Germans"



I love wine so I would love to sign in in the german army... I mean *90.000 bottles * 8)

I find something related here, of course whatever the sun say need to be taken lightly but the story is still interesting

War | Afghanistan | Germans play while our boys fight | The Sun |News



> Useless
> 
> The Sun has also obtained a set of photos of German soldiers in their Mazar-e-Sharif base playing cards and table football.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 3, 2008)

It isn't the troops fault but those in control in Berlin but they make an easy target because of it


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2008)

Something tells me that if you were in theater, the Germans might perhaps take issue with this thread.


----------



## Soren (Dec 4, 2008)

The Germans are very cautious down there, but they're ordered to be so. But I agree, they have become just abit to passive lately. But remember this only really applies to the Bundeswehr.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like matt said........but something does smell a little fishy here


----------



## Amsel (Dec 4, 2008)

More anti German smears. It has been nonstop for 20 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> War | Afghanistan | Germans play while our boys fight | The Sun |News



The Sun story is bullshit. It takes pictures of soldiers having free time. What do you think soldiers do in there free time.

Lets see in Iraq we:

Played Cards
Played Computer Games
Played X-Box and Playstation
Played Sports

What are soldiers supposed to do, when they are off duty? Twiddle there thumbs?

It is a bullshit and slanderous article. Anyone that believes what that artical says has no brain...

As for the overweight article. I think it is exagerating it. The German military has overweight soldiers just like every military does. The article however does not take facts or anthing and twists them to slander the soldiers.

I think that is pretty ****** up.


----------



## Henk (Dec 4, 2008)

I will be the beer tester for the German Army.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Sun story is bullshit. It takes pictures of soldiers having free time. What do you think soldiers do in there free time.
> 
> Lets see in Iraq we:
> 
> ...



Thankyou, Adler. This thread is unworthy of the forum. To me it is no different than claiming that all US Democrats are unpatriotic and anti-American. BS.

Thread closed.


----------

